# What do you think about the yiff side of the fandom?



## Azulupei (Apr 27, 2014)

From what I've seen, some furries are in this for the porn and almost everyone else is against them. I want to know why. It's not hurting anyone. Yes, I understand that people outside of the fandom only see that side and don't want to see the rest of us because they generalize.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

That's because those people are too stubborn and stupid to look into the better side of the fandom.

I don't like porn. I like erotica, but that's as close I'd get.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 27, 2014)

I like it. I mean, I don't get off to it, but I make money from people that do... so it is all good.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 27, 2014)

You'd be surprised by the amount of people in the fandom that do look at it.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 27, 2014)

Define yiff, the good decent sexy art?
Or the constantly on the front page nasty as fuck weird fetish stuff?
I got into furries for my own reasons, some of the decent adult work was just a bonus.
Like their are some good adult artist out there with quality and saucy art, but every time i've logged on to FA in the pats week 3 quarters of the page has either been gay porn or close ups of cocks. Dicks, dicks everywhere...getting pretty annoying.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

I wish it wasn't so easy to encounter, it's like wherever there is furry there is also porn


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2014)

I hate the word yiff. Probably because it sounds like Whiff.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't mind that it exists, and I would still be a furry and like anthro characters if it didn't, but I dislike the attitude it creates in the fandom. A lot of furries are way too open about their sexuality and kinks and assume that all other furries are. So you get people who introduce themselves with their fetishes and showing you porn they've commissioned, and then get angry at you when you get weirded out. Its really annoying and drives people away from the fandom.


----------



## alphakitsune (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm too young to look at it, but I'm not into that. I can appreciate a little artistic nudity, but pony princess phallic is too much to handle.


----------



## Azulupei (Apr 27, 2014)

I would define yiff as any art with sexual arousal. Nudity or anything without blatant sex in it is just art in my opinion.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 27, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I don't mind that it exists, and I would still be a furry and like anthro characters if it didn't, but I dislike the attitude it creates in the fandom. A lot of furries are way too open about their sexuality and kinks and assume that all other furries are. So you get people who introduce themselves with their fetishes and showing you porn they've commissioned, and then get angry at you when you get weirded out. Its really annoying and drives people away from the fandom.


Makes me sorta glad that I'm young enough for people to not try to do that to me yet!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't partake but I attempt to be tolerant.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 27, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Makes me sorta glad that I'm young enough for people to not try to do that to me yet!


I've had people do it to me and I'm your age. XD It wasn't horrible fetish porn though, which is kind of a plus. :V

I really don't care, honestly. Some is good, some is bad, some is down right weird. Though the normalisation of being public with it in this fandom is certainly interesting, but judging people about what gets them off is kinda unfair (except in the most morally bad and disgusting of cases). I do get annoyed however if the topic is pushed when I'm obviously not interested or just met you.


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

I avoid it when I can, some of the subtle stuff I think can be cute but when its all in your face no.
I am one of the only people my age who don't watch porn however, I find sexual acts off putting between others, I just don't like looking at other people have sex or play with themselves.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 27, 2014)

A good chunk of the people that hate on furs for "yiff" hate on all other forms of porn too. Spiritual and/or personal beliefs and what not.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I hate the word yiff. Probably because it sounds like Whiff.



Whiffy furries - the ones that don't shower?

I have seen a few kinky fur pictures that made me feel all tingly but any with badly drawn oversized cock and boobs is an instant turnoff. Truly sexy fur art is usually because it is good art full stop and not just because it is naked furries getting it on.

I occasionally feel like getting something commissioned but there is enough already and I'm not that fussed.


----------



## dawgz (Apr 27, 2014)

I acknowledge it, sometimes look at it, and don't think anything of it.  What I do like is when I find artwork that is anatomically "correct" but not doing any sexual activity.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2014)

Like strongly's a bit of a tame answer all things considering, but I'll take it.


----------



## BRN (Apr 27, 2014)

Long-time purveyor and contributor here.~


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2014)

It's swell. 

Except for certain fetishes. But what ya gonna do?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 27, 2014)

Me rikey schrongry.

Knots knots, kn kn knots knots


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Whiffy furries - the ones that don't shower?
> 
> I have seen a few kinky fur pictures that made me feel all tingly but any with badly drawn oversized cock and boobs is an instant turnoff. Truly sexy fur art is usually because it is good art full stop and not just because it is naked furries getting it on.
> 
> I occasionally feel like getting something commissioned but there is enough already and I'm not that fussed.


A whiff of wet fur.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

Azulupei said:


> I would define yiff as any art with sexual arousal. Nudity or anything without blatant sex in it is just art in my opinion.



Well I would not. I'd define Yiff as art depicting explicit sex between anthro characters just for the sake of it, and unnecessarily too.

Erotica on the other hand would have to be any art that tastefully presents nudity or near-nakedness.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well I would not. I'd define Yiff as art depicting explicit sex between anthro characters just for the sake of it, and unnecessarily too.
> 
> Erotica on the other hand would have to be any art that tastefully presents nudity or near-nakedness.



Well, what do we call art for the sake of art compared to art that is designed to be tasteful?

Oh yeah art.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 27, 2014)

I mostly find furry porn a little creepy but i don't judge people for liking it, why would i?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, what do we call art for the sake of art compared to art that is designed to be tasteful?
> 
> Oh yeah art.



Okay, so I should've included the part about erotica being deliberately arousing but not explicit or demeaning.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 27, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I mostly find furry porn a little creepy but i don't judge people for liking it, why would i?


Because people that like it are obviosly ferocious dog rapists?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, so I should've included the part about erotica being deliberately arousing but not explicit or demeaning.



Either way, "Yiff" is not a real word in a sense that it does not have a universal definition. 

Most ppl just call furry art with nsfw stuff in it "yiff". A cute name for a weird subject. 

It's so odd to just jump in and try to re-define an unofficial word.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

I strongly dislike ANY porn of any type, come on people, seriously, furry sex?


If any of YOU guys like it, it's fine by me, I just DON'T wanna see it, to be honest though, I really don't think I can avoid it XD after all, furaffinity has a lot of it!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Because people that like it are obviosly ferocious dog rapists?



Like what Fox News and CSI say we are?


----------



## KyryK (Apr 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Because people that like it are obviosly ferocious dog rapists?



HEY! THAT IS A DISGUSTING AND SLANDEROUS STEREOTYPE OF THIS FANDOM BORN OF IGNORANCE!!!

Some of them are exclusively ferocious horse rapists.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

Divide and conquer on FA with this subject.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2014)

I draw Furry Porn for fun. You don't have to like yiff to be in the fandom, get over it if that upsets you. Its not my problem.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 27, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> I strongly dislike ANY porn of any type, come on people, seriously, furry sex?
> 
> 
> If any of YOU guys like it, it's fine by me, I just DON'T wanna see it, to be honest though, I really don't think I can avoid it XD after all, furaffinity has a lot of it!



sfw filter is (usually) your friend


----------



## Lycan7793 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think it's hot  it's really nice art for the most part, and I really like it.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

I freaking love looking at yiff. Or rather the way fetishy horridly drawn kind. I found a tumblr blog (furrytrainwrecks) and looking through the horrors makes me laugh so freaking hard sometimes. It's just hilarious to look at. XD I don't gain anything from it sexually though. Just a weird hobby I picked up.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2014)

SeiiannaKyuako said:


> sfw filter is (usually) your friend



There is also a big ass close button at the top corner of the browser window.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe this will make it easier for the rest of us.


----------



## Grungecat (Apr 27, 2014)

It's not for me, but it doesn't bother me if others enjoy it.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 27, 2014)

While I do frequently yiff to the stuff within my fetish, I'm not a particular fan of the actual sexy stuff.

Despite the frequency, I still don't find it to be majorly important to the fandom itself, nor to myself. I really don't care much about the porn or fetish content. Its just there and I'll jerk it if I really feel like it.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 27, 2014)

I can tolerate yiff but it doesn't necessarily mean I enjoy it. I only really draw something yiffy if I am paid to do it.


----------



## Aulendra (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't mind tasteful eroticised art, or the fact that yiff exists, but I don't like how it _permeates _the fandom. Like if you ask for RP, no one assumes you mean typical old school or DnD-style roleplaying but immediately think it's yiffy cybering instead. It just gives a big part of the fandom a weird and seedy vibe - and as someone who can both find anthros attractive and has a plethora of fetishes, it's just all of this crap that makes me stay far away from the yiffy side of the fandom.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 27, 2014)

It's kind of like Jehovah's Witnessness or PETA to me: It exists, I know it exists, but I don't really care for it.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 27, 2014)

*Furry porn is awesome ! !
*
I could also care less if it didn't exist.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 27, 2014)

Hewge said:


> *Furry porn is awesome ! !
> *
> I could also care less if it didn't exist.


There will always be furry porn! For ever and ever! Im spending a million dollars to send 1T of furry porn into space.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know. I guess I'm apathetic. I mean, I look at it, but I don't really go around showcasing it around like it's supposed to be everyone's business, though I'm inherently secretive irl so I guess that sort of behavior is going to carry over to the internet. 

Although what I don't get is mursonas and those people that have over 100 commissions of their own.

I mean, _wow_


----------



## Hewge (Apr 28, 2014)

Artillery Spam said:


> Although what I don't get is mursonas and those people that have over 100 commissions of their own.
> 
> I mean, _wow_



Eh, for some people buying commissions alone is their sort of hobby. I've never actually bought a commission, and probably never will - but I can see the appeal, I guess.

They can spend their own money on what they want, to be honest.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 28, 2014)

Really not for me...seeing that lots of furry porn is really badly drawn and is, to be honest, a little too low-brow for my tastes. Also anatomy, what's that?
And a lot of the well drawn stuff is filled with, well, disgusting fetishes. I really don't find much of furry porn sexy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 28, 2014)

Yiff wouldn't be yiff without all the fetishes.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm neutral...not really into it, not even as fap fodder, but I wouldn't belittle anyone for enjoying it, as long as they don't try to shove it down my throat (god do I wish I could think of a better way to say that :X )


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 28, 2014)

I use testosterone to decide this, so my opinion varies.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 28, 2014)

No problem with it existing, but in terms of being exposed to it, or porn/nudity in general, im a genophobe, so i find it at best makes me incredibly uncomfortable, if not outright "aahhhh, run away" panicky.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think that it's right that sex has become separate from 'normal life' and I know the probs it causes being taboo. People either embarrassed to speak about it at all or speaking about it way too much.

As to fursonas and yiff on FA I think it's sweet when two people who are probably miles apart get to be close online and perhaps have a picture made of their fursonas being intimate. If people can't look beyond it 'being animals' then that's just being dumb. I tell you what is WAY more creepy than a couple of well drawn anthros getting close and that's 'manly' blokes sending photos of their genitals via the internet to people they barely know. No intimacy - just nasty.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 28, 2014)

Azulupei said:


> From what I've seen, some furries are in this for the porn and almost everyone else is against them. I want to know why. It's not hurting anyone. Yes, I understand that people outside of the fandom only see that side and don't want to see the rest of us because they generalize.



You've seen everything wrong.

Most furries are into it for many things including the porn. Then when asked they act and say crap like: "The porn is the bad side of the fandom and we're all jesus's disciples that would rather clean the bed every now and then and ask for forgiveness, or let our balls explode before fapping to anthro art."


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't mind its existance either, seeing as a lot of people manage to pay taxes with that kind of stuff so it's all "honest earning", but I'm miles long from finding it pleasing to the eye (or other senses, for that matter xP ).


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 28, 2014)

Animal people can be sexy.

Then again pretty much anything with curves and boobies can be sexy.
These days I don't give two toots about adult art. It's there, it's not going and it's only going to multiply. There are better things out there to jerk it to, and some picture is not ever going to replace actual sex so whatever.
It's no weirder than all the anime porn which there is twice as much of (and twice as weird), and there are no bestiality connections (anthros are like 20% animal tops.) despite what some like to claim. Comparing anthro to real dog jerking is like comparing a washing machine to the terminator. They're both made out of metal and run on electricity but they're a world apart.
The only thing that bothers me about yiff is that furries are too open about their sexuality. You see it a lot on FA userpages. "I'm a member of pansexual furs, dom furs, watersports furs, pet furs", nobody gives a shit, good for you. People fill their artist galleries with nice SFW stuff with hardcore porn scattered around like landmines...which is kind of annoying when you just want to go in and look at clean work (yes I know about SFW mode, but it sucks balls).


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 28, 2014)

I like it. Some of the artwork is beautiful if don't count the ones with the fetishes that no one wants to admit they're into. 
That and I'm still the hormonal cesspool known as a teenager; the list of what _doesn't  _turn me on is shorter


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 28, 2014)

Good yiff is cool.  
Smutty yiff is bad.

I can sink my teeth into a good comic with good characterization and naturally good sexual content.  But if it's just sex for sex, then whatever.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 28, 2014)

Just kinda relevant i guess, but now worth its own thread. For those who have or have thought of having themselves in adult art is it just a casual thing or only for actual couples to share?
Just curious, seems to be a helluva lot of YCH kinda things up lately.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2014)

Well-done furry artwork is often hot whether or not it's deliberately  erotic. 

The turn-on is that it's furry; having actual sex or nudity in  it can add to that when it's there, but the amount of fappable material in the fandom far exceeds the amount of x-rated material in the fandom. Sometimes I'm not sure if people get that.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 28, 2014)

<--- the fact that I am Christian should say it all.  I don't think porn really does anyone any favors in the long run.

But I know that there is nothing I can do about it.  When people get horny, they get desperate.  That doesn't mean I dislike it any less, though.  Some of it is indeed good art, but to me it's like a well presented meal that tastes like crap, or a good tasting meal presented like a pile of dung, pick your poison.


----------



## FluffMouse (Apr 28, 2014)

I hate the word with a burning passion, but I'm indifferent to the art. Some of the fetishes though confuse me to no end.


----------



## jorinda (Apr 29, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> Good yiff is cool.
> Smutty yiff is bad.
> 
> I can sink my teeth into a good comic with good characterization and naturally good sexual content.  But if it's just sex for sex, then whatever.


I agree with this. Good erotic art - fine. Badly drawn or weird content - I don't want to see that, but I can't tell people to stop drawing bad porn.



> For those who have or have thought of having themselves in adult art is  it just a casual thing or only for actual couples to share?
> Just curious, seems to be a helluva lot of YCH kinda things up lately.


The YCH thing makes me wonder, too... why would you want your character to be drawn having sex with a random stranger who won the other part of the acution? I won't judge people for that, i just don't understand it.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 29, 2014)

You need to draw bad porn in order to draw good porn, yo!


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 29, 2014)

Just looked up YCH - surely half the fun is thinking of and commissioning a pose of your own design?


----------



## jorinda (Apr 29, 2014)

Hewge said:


> You need to draw bad porn in order to draw good porn, yo!



I know drawing needs a lot of practice, but I've seeen things sold as commissions that made me wonder why anyone would pay for that.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Asking what I think about yiff in the fandom is like asking me what I think about Rule 34 for the rest of the Internet. 
It's there, it's always going to be there, and there's no end in sight. There will always be people who like making erotic art as well as people who like to look at said erotic art. The end.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 29, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I know drawing needs a lot of practice, but I've seeen things sold as commissions that made me wonder why anyone would pay for that.



Same reason people buy rap and dubstep music? :v


----------



## Antronach (Apr 29, 2014)

I wouldn't mind it if it weren't for it's omnipresence. Kinda ruins the mood when I want clean images and desensitizes me when I'm actually in the mood to beat off. :/


----------



## Mr. Jumps (Apr 29, 2014)

Seeing how it was my intro into the fandom... I still look at it everyonce in a while, but its kinda goudy and pointless 90% of the time. Many artist have amazing artist skills, but just out right spew garbage. Put a little bit of emotional need into it. 

As for SFW I do agree, people need to mark/ only post in appriote areas. 

Thats why I tend to just use tumblr posters, but they post "yiffy" or adultish themed art on them. Might as well just out rught log into hardblush at work. >.>


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 29, 2014)

People bitch about yiff and porn way too much, it gets old fast especially when they get on their high horse and start handing out free judgement.


----------



## Sar (Apr 29, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Just looked up YCH - surely half the fun is thinking of and commissioning a pose of your own design?



From a buying perspective, it gives the customers a good look at what the pose would be with your character. You have a good idea of how it all fits together and it can star yourself without thinking into madness over a suitable pose.

From the artists perspective, it can help generate a good bit of money through an auction from a 75% finished preview. People really want to take that spot at many means and some even split-buy for multiple spots; which is pretty weird in itself but it shows a lot of interest.


----------



## pikadill3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nothing wrong with it. I mean, I don't really mind it. Some of it can certainly get to me, but I do not actively pursue it myself.

I just really dislike that the stereotype for the fur community is entirely focused on this one aspect...there are so many more interesting things and topics to explore than just yiff art >_>


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

I honestly don't give a damn about the sexy side of furries. So long as people don't butcher an anthro's design, it doesn't matter if it's just watching TV or hosting an orgy.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Apr 30, 2014)

I tolerate, but I'm on the dislike side of the fence.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't really care that it's in the fandom, but I barely tolerate it from an outsider's perspective.


----------



## DorotheaH (May 2, 2014)

Depends, I do not like furry porn. However furry erotica is a different story, it's just sometimes nice to see depending how well the art is. But that's just really it. 
But if others watch furry porn, whatever, do as you please. Just don't bug me about it u-u


----------



## VintageLynx (May 2, 2014)

Yesterday I set the filter to allow adult content. Are massively oversize cocks twice the size of the character erotic? I looked through a few galleries and just thought what the fuck....

I ain't offended or disapproving but there is NO way you could show that to anyone not knowing the scene and explain it away as normal.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

^dude...furries. I stopped asking questions a long time ago.


----------



## Yotipo (May 2, 2014)

To each his own. It's odd how it can be glorified or detested by certain people. I think everyone's just used to it being there by now. It's certainly not going away anytime soon, so why try and make it?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 2, 2014)

It exists, people gonna fap, I don't give a shit. Just don't drag that shit out of your shitty little corner.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2014)

Lol, furries in general. I still love em, always will. Just have to accept the fact that YYYYYIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Machine (May 2, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Yesterday I set the filter to allow adult content. Are massively oversize cocks twice the size of the character erotic? I looked through a few galleries and just thought what the fuck....
> 
> I ain't offended or disapproving but there is NO way you could show that to anyone not knowing the scene and explain it away as normal.


Because furries are whores and are addicted to cock. :v


----------



## TheRH100 (May 2, 2014)

You see, roughly 50% of people who first discover the fandom, the ones inevitably dragged into it, are almost perfectly normal people. But as time goes on, that number drops dramatically. Then when the people are weird enough, they are gonna be furries forever, nowhere else to go. It's like one of those furry bdsm things where one lives the life of a slave forever. But I am a furry and don't care, so just live your life to the fullest and make lots of money... for fetish-laden commission art. :V


----------



## Harbinger (May 2, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Yesterday I set the filter to allow adult content. Are massively oversize cocks twice the size of the character erotic? I looked through a few galleries and just thought what the fuck....
> 
> I ain't offended or disapproving but there is NO way you could show that to anyone not knowing the scene and explain it away as normal.



Saw one the size of a house the other day with the rest of the body about a cm tall, its hilariously ridiculous.


----------



## DeCatt (May 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Saw one the size of a house the other day with the rest of the body about a cm tall, its hilariously ridiculous.



Seeing a small (read: normal sized) dick in the murry pron is more exotic because it's like the reverse of real life, the average anthro Tom/Dick/Harry has a giant 12inch wang.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Saw one the size of a house the other day with the rest of the body about a cm tall, its hilariously ridiculous.



Why bother with the figure at all? Free roaming dog cocks constantly dribbling cum in various exotic locations would satisfy AND save character commission fees.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

But don't get me started on the whole "melting" thing that's become so popular as of late...seriously, what the fuck is wrong with furries? Are they really so numb that they need to create new, completely fucked-up things to turn them on?


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2014)

I forgot there was a yiff side. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Harbinger (May 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But don't get me started on the whole "melting" thing that's become so popular as of late...seriously, what the fuck is wrong with furries? Are they really so numb that they need to create new, completely fucked-up things to turn them on?



Thats been going on since 5ever, dats more dan 4ever.
Either that or people turning into latex.


----------



## DeCatt (May 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But don't get me started on the whole "melting" thing that's become so popular as of late...seriously, what the fuck is wrong with furries? Are they really so numb that they need to create new, completely fucked-up things to turn them on?



Furries are just fucked up. I mean just look at this shit. (probs NSFW)

Balloons. What the fuck. Don't mention popping! Some furries are SENSITIVE to it
Toilet furs. God help us all
Farting. That is all
MPreg makes baby Jesus cry
For some reason the micro/macro bullshit REALLY pisses me off. Especially when it's naked macro bitches raping towns and being all giggly/cute about it. Makes me want to kick a puppy

...they really will make ANYTHING a fetish.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

^aaand this is why my SFW filter stays on...WHAT THE FUCK, FURRIES!?!?


----------



## Calemeyr (May 2, 2014)

FA is the only place where there is pretty much the same amount of porn of Roger Rabbit as Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Maskedman1111 (May 2, 2014)

It's just another fetish.  People are freaked out about it because it involves human-like animals, something that most people (at least where I live) would consider "kiddie stuff."  For (what they think is) "kiddie stuff" to be fetishized by adults is horrifying to them.  That's just my take on it...


----------



## Harbinger (May 2, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Furries are just fucked up. I mean just look at this shit. (probs NSFW)
> 
> Balloons. What the fuck. Don't mention popping! Some furries are SENSITIVE to it
> Toilet furs. God help us all
> ...



Aaaaaaand im not clicking a single one of those links...


----------



## Joey (May 2, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Furries are just fucked up. I mean just look at this shit. (probs NSFW)
> 
> Balloons. What the fuck. Don't mention popping! Some furries are SENSITIVE to it
> Toilet furs. God help us all
> ...



Jesus Christ... See, I can't handle that shit. 
It's like "Oh hey this is exactly why people are afraid to get involved in this community."

Someone ought to do the opposite of what Mark Merlino (supposedly?) did, and just recruit a TON of casual vanilla hobbyists. It would be like rinsing puke off of a sidewalk.


----------



## Machine (May 2, 2014)

Now I am going to mention popping nonstop to balloon fetishists.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 2, 2014)

Machine said:


> Now I am going to mention popping nonstop to balloon fetishists.


Once you pop you can't stop.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 2, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Jesus Christ... See, I can't handle that shit.
> It's like "Oh hey this is exactly why people are afraid to get involved in this community."
> 
> Someone ought to do the opposite of what Mark Merlino (supposedly?) did, and just recruit a TON of casual vanilla hobbyists. It would be like rinsing puke off of a sidewalk.




Some of the art really is good (including some of the saucy/erotic) but the fandom doesn't rise to it's full potential. Those early fresh days when new ground was being trod are in the past and I'm not sure what could be done to get some new direction in the fandom. I do think it's a bit self defeating when newbs are gunned down by the regulars for trying to find their feet but some ask for it I know...


----------



## RabidLynx (May 2, 2014)

Creepy porn and fetishes exist in every fandom. Trust me. I visited Fanfiction one time, just to take a look, and I never returned. because omg why would the Master do that to the Doctor and Rory i am traumatized for life

However, it is the wonderful furry fandom that holds the record for most weird fetishes. Think of anything that exists, chances are some furfag out there in the world faps to it. Congratulations, furries. Great job. *clapping*

Not that I really care. I don't yiff or whatever. And people know that. If they still think I'm a terrible person simply because I like talking animals, fine. People who mind don't matter, and people who matter don't mind, as Dr.Suess once said. And if you like yiff, great for you! No one cares. Keep it in the yiff side of the fandom, and don't try to bring it over to the other side.


----------



## RenardoFoxwell (May 2, 2014)

I like yiff (tastful kind) but I dislike that side of the fandom,it's just that it gives us a bad name.

But I don't really get why people outside the fandom hate it. 

But the ironic thing is that, every fandom has their own porn side,anime,cartoons,anything. But people just stumbled across some gross image of some fox getting raped and look at the comments and spread the hate. Its like someone seeing your embarassing stuff that isn't related to your career.


----------



## Student (May 2, 2014)

Furry porn excites me, and so does regular porn.

However furry porn excites me in a way that I find qualitatively different from regular porn. Regular porn excites me in the same way that I feel aroused around people I find attractive, whereas furry porn excites me in a deeper, more total manner. Not only am I sexually aroused by it, but also psychologically fascinated.

Amongst other things, furry is my fetish.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

Those links were hilarious. Laughing at ridiculous porn/kinks is fun.


----------



## Vertex (May 3, 2014)

It doesn't bother me that it exists, just that it tends to get used as a bullet point when someone's explaining why furries are simply gross perverts.

I don't object to yiffy bits in stories when it's something organic to the story and is tastefully done. I'm not a fan of purely sex-driven threads however, but that's a personal preference. I'm not one to judge.


----------



## Distorted (May 3, 2014)

I'm the kind that outright refutes yiff in public but regularly looks at it in private. I hate admitting that. But I do also realize that others tend to do the same thing. I also have to admit that sometimes it's done really well, and so long as it's not bizarre or just outright disturbing then I don't mind. However, there are further depths of perversion that I dare not peer into. 

My friend started me out like this. I blame him for the way I've turned out. xp


----------



## Vertex (May 3, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm the kind that outright refutes yiff in public but regularly looks at it in private. I hate admitting that. But I do also realize that others tend to do the same thing. I also have to admit that sometimes it's done really well, and so long as it's not bizarre or just outright disturbing then I don't mind. However, there are further depths of perversion that I dare not peer into.
> 
> My friend started me out like this. I blame him for the way I've turned out. xp


What do you mean that you 'refute it in public?'


----------



## Joey (May 3, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm the kind that outright refutes yiff in public but regularly looks at it in private. I hate admitting that. But I do also realize that others tend to do the same thing. I also have to admit that sometimes it's done really well, and so long as it's not bizarre or just outright disturbing then I don't mind. However, there are further depths of perversion that I dare not peer into.
> 
> My friend started me out like this. I blame him for the way I've turned out. xp



Been there, done that. Ironically, it was back when I actively avoided getting involved in the fandom.

As soon as I dug into the lighter side of things like fursuiting and cons or whatever, I mostly lost interest for some reason. I suppose I got distracted. Definitely not a bad thing I guess. 

I guess I'm completely neutral about it.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 3, 2014)

Student said:


> Not only am I sexually aroused by it, but also psychologically fascinated.


Could you define this a bit more? In what way?



Vertex said:


> What do you mean that you 'refute it in public?'


Means he denies looking at it and/or doesn't condone it.


----------



## Vertex (May 3, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Means he denies looking at it and/or doesn't condone it.


I'd figured as much. That's seems like the most natural way to deal with the subject around strangers. (Feels relatively safe to assume that Distorted *can *talk about this among like-minded people and friends, considering that this is a public board.)

Look at yiffing for what it is at the highest level: pornographic content. Definitely not something most people discuss openly, just like masturbation, sex, fantasies, and fetishes. It's taboo to talk about in public, and it's tempting to put some extra distance between yourself and the act by condemning it to avoid the negative association or being called a (man-)slut, pervert, deviant, weirdo, etc.

Social self-preservation is all it is, really. I don't think it's necessarily something to be ashamed of. Do what you gotta to keep yourself safe.


----------



## Rayne553 (May 3, 2014)

i look at it 2 ways 1st the drawn side of it. yeah go ahead draw furry porn i like it no biggy 2nd the fursuit yiff part now it doesnt bother me either just dont go public with it thats something you do alone or with your mate. have i ever looked at drawn furry porn? yes. do i think fursuit sex would be hot? yes. altogether it falls in that i dont give a shit catagory


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 3, 2014)

Rayne553 said:


> do i think fursuit sex would be hot? yes.



Hot as in sexy or hot as in heat stroke? Cuz for me it would definitely more than likely be the latter...I'm dying just walking around in that thing.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 4, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Hot as in sexy or hot as in heat stroke? Cuz for me it would definitely more than likely be the latter...I'm dying just walking around in that thing.


Exactly. How do people do it anyway? Cold packs or something? Cranking up the AC... ?

I'm really curious now.


----------



## Distorted (May 4, 2014)

Vertex said:


> What do you mean that you 'refute it in public?'



I guess what I meant to say was that I wouldn't say I look at yiff in to a friend or anyone else is the topic came up, when I actually do. My friend who first showed it to me was rather...shameless. He would argue with his family and friends that he wasn't into animals like that and nothing was wrong with it. I have enough to worry about other than having to explain to people I'm not a perv.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 4, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I guess what I meant to say was that I wouldn't say I look at yiff in to a friend or anyone else is the topic came up, when I actually do. My friend who first showed it to me was rather...shameless. He would argue with his family and friends that he wasn't into animals like that and nothing was wrong with it. I have enough to worry about other than having to explain to people I'm not a perv.



I agree. Tempting as it is to say something or share some art or something I don't. I may be worse off for not being open about my interest but knowing people it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 4, 2014)

http://www.ardentfurvour.com/

I saw this on an ad on FA. It talks about the link of sexuality and furry, and why you shouldn't be ashamed of expressing it. We all know they aren't just talking about being an LGBT person. If that was the case, then this con would be nothing special, since every single furry con in existence is supportive of the LGBT community. This is about (or rather will likely turn into behind the scenes with attendees) people bawwing that people like us tell them to keep their fetish porn out of public sight.

I mean, I'm not a prude, and sure, I agree with them that extreme hush-hushing of sexuality is unhealthy. But it's not like furries have problems with expressing their sexuality. From what I've seen on FA and heard about going on at certain furmeets, some furries go way too damn far, to the point of perversion. I find some of the fetishes spread about frankly disgusting and wonder how anyone can find that sexy, and I don't know anyone in real life that likes to be groped as a greeting.

Furries need to realize that there is more to identity than sexuality. Sure, it may be important, but it's not something that you should be expressing full-heartedly to strangers. I don't know you, so keep it to yourself. You don't try to jump to third base without knowing the person's freaking name, you know?
*
Again, furries need to realize that, although expressing their sexuality is nothing to be ashamed of, expressing it to random strangers is shameful. Especially of the sexuality in question involves a large dose of fetish porn. This has nothing to do with one's orientation. This is about not being a pervert in public.*

The anti-harassment thing mentions also species. Wat.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2014)

Hahahaha wtf


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 4, 2014)

Basically keep it do yourself.


----------



## Student (May 4, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> http://www.ardentfurvour.com/



Interesting. I didn't know there was a convention like this. I guess it is a good idea for people who go to cons primarily to get laid.



Calemeyr said:


> Furries need to realize that there is more to identity than sexuality.



But pretty much this. I agree with you here. Defining oneself though sexuality is an extremely narrow way to approach the world, especially considering how fascinating other pursuits and hobbies can be. By making the pursuit of sexual pleasure the highest goal in one's life, a person deprives their life of meaning and accomplishment. Living life for pleasure is extremely mundane, and one can only have sex so many times until the entire experience becomes banal. Living for intellectual and creative pursuits _never_ ceases to be interesting.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2014)

I have fox wiener on my wall


----------



## Faolan (May 4, 2014)

Don't really have anything new to say, but, I appreciate reasonably done stuff, but then people have their fetishes.  There are a couple that are prevalent that I don't care for at all, but then there is one that I'm kind of into weather it's furry or not, so I just kind of give it a live and let live attitude.  I joined this fandom for a plethora of reasons, but the yiff was kind of a bonus one.  I look at more sfw art than not, but i do utilize yiff, just usually from the same artists that do some clean stuff too, it's usually far better done.



> I have fox wiener on my wall​



Ha, never could put things up that public, people would see it.  Just in a nice folder hidden in a clean art folder on my desktop.


----------



## DeCatt (May 4, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> http://www.ardentfurvour.com/



Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 4, 2014)

I enjoy porn, but I don't... _enjoy _it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Basically keep it *do yourself*.



Freudian slip there, sparta?


----------



## BRN (May 4, 2014)

Faustus - a large, blue, and rather well-endowed dragon character from _Frisky Ferals_ - is the desktop background of my laptop, showing off his goods.

I'm at a fur-friend's place, and him and myself were just discussing the quality of the art when a few friends of his arrived. We asked them what they thought. "Pretty cool", they shrugged, before we went back to playing card games.

Prudence supposes hidden shame.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I have fox wiener on my wall


Is it mine?


BRN said:


> Faustus - a large, blue, and rather well-endowed dragon character from _Frisky Ferals_ - is the desktop background of my laptop, showing off his goods.
> 
> I'm at a fur-friend's place, and him and myself were just discussing the quality of the art when a few friends of his arrived. We asked them what they thought. "Pretty cool", they shrugged, before we went back to playing card games.
> 
> Prudence supposes hidden shame.


Can I see it?


Also that "sex positive" furry con is giving me foxmas flashbacks...


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Is it mine?
> 
> Can I see it?
> 
> ...


Lol sure, why not


----------



## ChikaraWolf (May 4, 2014)

I don't mind it, I will say that I do get off to some of the stuff that's not completely crude and dicks all up in your face. I do think it's the main focus for the people outside of the fandom because it's the more interesting or "outgoing" per say. But some of the people that make the art are cool people that just like making a certain type of art and it happens to be porn.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> http://www.ardentfurvour.com/



This is like a bad joke. I really want someone to just sneak in all incognito and just record that shit because oh my fucking god.


----------



## Student (May 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This is like a bad joke. I really want someone to just sneak in all incognito and just record that shit because oh my fucking god.



You want to see it that badly, Pastry?


----------



## Antronach (May 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This is like a bad joke. I really want someone to just sneak in all incognito and just record that shit because oh my fucking god.


They probably consist of socially inept people trying to clammour together in some vain attempt to make friends and be social. It's just the _reason_ they're meeting up's just deplorable and creepy and this shit actually happens in real life OMG CSI was right. o:


----------



## Student (May 4, 2014)

Antronach said:


> ... It's just the _reason_ they're meeting up's just deplorable and creepy and this shit actually happens in real life OMG CSI was right. o:



Creepy and deplorable? They're just fucking.


----------



## DeCatt (May 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This is like a bad joke. I really want someone to just sneak in all incognito and just record that shit because oh my fucking god.



If you want the authentic Australian furpile experience then just watch my webcam bby.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2014)

Student said:


> You want to see it that badly, Pastry? :wink:



Yeah, it sounds fucking hilarious.



DeCatt said:


> If you want the authentic Australian furpile experience then just watch my webcam bby.



o bby


----------



## Kamek_Sans (May 4, 2014)

Despite my perviness, I don't really care either way. Furries gotta fap, too.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2014)

Human beings are, by default sexual things. That is of course, unless you are born with either a low sex drive or no sex drive. So the whole idea of porn within the community is inevitable thing. So, on that note I personally don't mind its existence. Now personally I find it hard to believe that many people come only for erotica/porn. You'd kind of need to be drawn into the community first by something else , ie what the fandom is about to begin with.

If a person chooses to invest their interest mostly in the erotica...that is their choice. It's just not fair to sit and stuff it down the rest of our throats that this is somehow what the community is about. Plus it's kind of pathetic seeing people who are so bothered by the notion that others may not be here for the same reason and need to find some sort of validation by assuming, or trying to push it on others that this community is really about porn and fetishes. For those of us who have been here long enough to do any sort of research on how this community came to be, and what it it's basis, or core is...it's kind of off putting to have people show up and blab constantly about the community really being about some narrow interest.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 5, 2014)

Antronach said:


> They probably consist of socially inept people trying to clammour together in some vain attempt to make friends and be social. It's just the _reason_ they're meeting up's just deplorable and creepy and this shit actually happens in real life OMG CSI was right. o:



Maybe the case for a few but some people really are introverted and struggle to find friends despite being alright as people - maybe from a rough upbringing or have autism - if just one or two such people make friends there it will have been worth it. I'm betting it's more fun than it sounds.


----------



## Faolan (May 5, 2014)

I don't know about this, I would actually be interested in this in a way.  I would prefer to get back to a 'normal' con for the first time in 3 years first no question, however if I had the resources to go wherever whenever, I would consider this.  My only real concern is what everyone has been talking about.  The other people there are the ones who would rather that environment to a real life social interaction that may or may not mean them getting laid because they're too socially inept to pull off something so intricate for them.  

Otherwise, what's so different about this and a singles cruise, other than the lack of a boat and people who all look like models, but rather the presence of artists and fruiterers who may yet be relatively normal.


----------



## SolDirix (May 5, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Whiffy furries - the ones that don't shower?



God I hate those :/ Whenever I go to a convention, there is always those furs... those furs who do not shower... and you stand in line waiting to get your con badge... oh the horror.


----------

